# Philippines Travel Advisory: Level 3: Reconsider travel, March 7, 2022



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

1 of 4










Reconsider travel to the Philippines due to *COVID-19. *Additionally, exercise increased caution due to* crime, terrorism, civil unrest, *and* kidnapping*. Read the entire Travel Advisory.

Read the Department of State's COVID-19 page before you plan any international travel.
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has issued a Level 3 Travel Health Notice for the Philippines, indicating a high level of COVID-19 in the country. Your risk of contracting COVID-19 and developing severe symptoms may be lower if you are fully vaccinated with an FDA authorized vaccine. Before planning any international travel, please review the CDC's specific recommendations for vaccinated and unvaccinated travelers.
There are restrictions in place affecting U.S. citizen entry into the Philippines. Visit the Embassy's COVID-19 page for more information on COVID-19 and related restrictions and conditions in the Philippines.
Do Not Travel to:

The Sulu Archipelago, including the southern Sulu Sea, due to *crime*, *terrorism*, *civil unrest, *and* kidnapping.*
Marawi City in Mindanao due to *terrorism* and *civil unrest.*
Reconsider Travel to:

Other areas of Mindanao due to *crime*, *terrorism*, *civil unrest, *and* kidnapping.*
Terrorist and armed groups continue plotting possible kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in the Philippines. Terrorist and armed groups may attack with little or no warning, targeting tourist locations, markets/shopping malls, and local government facilities. The Philippine government has declared a State of National Emergency on Account of Lawless Violence in Mindanao.
Read the country information page.
If you decide to travel to the Philippines:

See the U.S. Embassy's webpage regarding COVID-19.
Visit the CDC's webpage on Travel and COVID-19.
Monitor local media for breaking events and adjust your plans based on new information.
Avoid demonstrations.
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.
Follow the Department of State on Facebook and Twitter.
Review the Country Security Report for the Philippines.
U.S. citizens who travel abroad should always have a contingency plan for emergency situations. Review the Traveler's Checklist.
*The Sulu Archipelago and Sulu Sea Do Not Travel*
Terrorist and armed groups continue to conduct kidnappings on land and at sea for ransom, bombings, and other attacks targeting U.S. citizens, foreigners, civilians, local government institutions, and security forces.
The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in the Sulu Archipelago and Sulu Sea as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel to those areas.
Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.

*Marawi City in Mindanao Do Not Travel*
Civilians are at risk of death or injury due to conflict between remnants of terrorist groups and Philippine security forces in Marawi.
The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Mindanao as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel there.
Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.

*Mindanao Reconsider Travel*
The Philippine government maintains a state of emergency and greater police presence in the Cotabato City area, and in the Maguindanao, North Cotabato, and Sultan Kudarat provinces.
Terrorist and armed groups continue to conduct kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks targeting U.S. citizens, foreigners, civilians, local government institutions, and security forces.
The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Mindanao as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel there.
Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.
*Last Update: Reissued with updates to COVID-19 information.*


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Marawi City in Mindanao due to *terrorism* and *civil unrest.*
> Reconsider Travel to:
> 
> Other areas of Mindanao due to *crime*, *terrorism*, *civil unrest, *and* kidnapping.*
> ...


But thats only small part of Mindanao. Inspite of that they have often said historical "Mindanao" as same danger all over! 
(I count around Zamboanga as some dangerous too, but I have a friend who have travelled there without geting problem, but he avoided enter the buss to Dipolog at the MAIN bus stop to avoid being spoted if kidnappers have spoter there. But big other parts I dont count any dangerous for kidnapping.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> But thats only small part of Mindanao. Inspite of that they have often said historical "Mindanao" as same danger all over!
> (I count around Zamboanga as some dangerous too, but I have a friend who have travelled there without geting problem, but he avoided enter the buss to Dipolog at the MAIN bus stop to avoid being spoted if kidnappers have spoter there. But big other parts I dont count any dangerous for kidnapping.


These warnings are there for a reason, bad happenings don't always make the news it's going to be bad for tourism.

While I was in the military and before I took my vacation leave in the the Philippines, it was required that I read the current situation and happenings, this was the most current message from the government and not the news...bottom line without sharing all the many stories, murders that don't and won't make the news, is that you should worry about that entire region.

The murders that make the news over the 12 year's that I have been here are all over including around Davao and the East coast, but most seem to occur in the upper central and Eastern regions.

So from what I remember of reading these government messages over a 10 year period on crime, robbery-murder and kidnapping, my estimate is that 85% won't make the news.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> These warnings are there for a reason, bad happenings don't always make the news it's going to be bad for tourism.
> 
> While I was in the military and before I took my vacation leave in the the Philippines, it was required that I read the current situation and happenings, this was the most current message from the government and not the news...bottom line without sharing all the many stories, murders that don't and won't make the news, is that you should worry about that entire region.
> 
> ...


 Sure risk, but I complain at US government count whole Mindanao as SAME risk. And why dont they count e g Metro Cebu and Metro Manila then too ? There are a lot of robbery and murders there too. A few years ago it did cost only 5000 pesos to get someone assassined (if not having body guard)...
At a list some years ago with murdered foreigners during the last 10 (?) years back then in the Philippines, seemed only a few were at Mindanao, most of them being/working for loansharks... (I know of only three murdered at Mindanao during that period, one an assassined businessman probably paid by a competitor and an other sure paid by his wife + his body guard... Btw I know of three murdered foreigners in Metro Cebu too...)


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I lived in Tagum city for over a year on Mindanao Island. I never had a problem there. Most problems occur when a tourist doesn't use caution when going out.

1. I never wondered around at night.
2. I never walked down a side street by myself.
3. always stayed with people.
4. I was all around the area of Davao city also, but stayed with people. Never had a problem.

Use common sense and should be no problems in most parts of Mindanao. I would never go to Sulu or marawi and even Cotabato. You are asking to get kidnapped.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Philippines Travel Advisory: Level 3: Reconsider Travel, March 28, 2022 * (are you seeing a pattern here yet)*


Reconsider travel due to* crime, terrorism, civil unrest, *and* kidnapping*. Exercise increased caution in the Philippines due to *COVID-19. *Read the entire Travel Advisory.


Read the Department of State's COVID-19 page before you plan any international travel. 

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) has issued a Level 2 Travel Health Notice for the Philippines, indicating a moderate level of COVID-19 in the country. Your risk of contracting COVID-19 and developing severe symptoms may be lower if you are fully vaccinated with an FDA authorized vaccine. Before planning any international travel, please review the CDC's specific recommendations for vaccinated and unvaccinated travelers.

There are requirements in place that may affect U.S. citizen entry into the Philippines. Visit the Embassy's COVID-19 page for more information on COVID-19 and related restrictions and conditions in the Philippines.

Do Not Travel to:


The Sulu Archipelago, including the southern Sulu Sea, due to *crime*, *terrorism*, *civil unrest, *and* kidnapping.*
Marawi City in Mindanao due to *terrorism* and *civil unrest.*
Reconsider Travel to:


Other areas of Mindanao due to *crime*, *terrorism*, *civil unrest, *and* kidnapping.*
Terrorist and armed groups continue plotting possible kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks in the Philippines. Terrorist and armed groups may attack with little or no warning, targeting tourist locations, markets/shopping malls, and local government facilities. The Philippine government has declared a State of National Emergency on Account of Lawless Violence in Mindanao.

Read the country information page.

If you decide to travel to the Philippines:


See the U.S. Embassy's webpage regarding COVID-19.
Visit the CDC's webpage on Travel and COVID-19. 
Monitor local media for breaking events and adjust your plans based on new information.
Avoid demonstrations.
Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.
Follow the Department of State on Facebook and Twitter.
Review the Country Security Report for the Philippines.
U.S. citizens who travel abroad should always have a contingency plan for emergency situations. Review the Traveler's Checklist.
*The Sulu Archipelago and Sulu Sea Do Not Travel*

Terrorist and armed groups continue to conduct kidnappings on land and at sea for ransom, bombings, and other attacks targeting U.S. citizens, foreigners, civilians, local government institutions, and security forces.

The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in the Sulu Archipelago and Sulu Sea as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel to those areas.

Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.

*Marawi City in Mindanao Do Not Travel*

Civilians are at risk of death or injury due to conflict between remnants of terrorist groups and Philippine security forces in Marawi.

The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Mindanao as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel there.

Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.

*Mindanao Reconsider Travel*

The Philippine government maintains a state of emergency and greater police presence in the Cotabato City area, and in the Maguindanao, North Cotabato, and Sultan Kudarat provinces.

Terrorist and armed groups continue to conduct kidnappings, bombings, and other attacks targeting U.S. citizens, foreigners, civilians, local government institutions, and security forces.

The U.S. government has limited ability to provide emergency services to U.S. citizens in Mindanao as U.S. government employees must obtain special authorization to travel there.

Visit our website for Travel to High-Risk Areas.

*Last Update: Reissued with updates to COVID-19 information.*


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

art1946 said:


> 1. I never wondered around at night.
> 2. I never walked down a side street by myself.
> 3. always stayed with people.
> 4. I was all around the area of Davao city also, but stayed with people. Never had a problem.


I sure wouldn't want to live like that.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

TIZ
what is so bad about being safe???????????????????????????????????????????????

art


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Art,

I'm perfectly safe here in BGC (Bonifacio Global City)

1. I wonder around at night any time I want.
2. I never worry, if I walk down a side street by myself.
3. I don't have to always stay with people.
4. I never have a problem.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Been living here 26 years and my experience is similar to Tiz. 
If I suffered from fear I certainly would be living here as what would be the point.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Not trying to gang up on you Art but what you said is disturbing, I love to travel around at night and the nightlife it's awesome and I did just that by myself a couple of weeks ago when I traveled to our nearest Burger King and on public transportation.

Can you pack up the lady and bring her to Luzon? Or she won't leave her family?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark,

I guess some people there will walk out in front of a vehicle to see if they die when they get hit. All I was saying in my post was safety came first for me. You know and I know an American stands out from the Filipino people. I don't want to take chances. It depends on where a person lives at there. Move to Marawi and take your chances on walking around at night.

I am just curious what was so disturbing about my post?????

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey TIZ

You always got something to say. I let it go in one ear and out the other.

What is so wrong taking safety precautions?

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Mark,
> 
> I guess some people there will walk out in front of a vehicle to see if they die when they get hit. All I was saying in my post was safety came first for me. You know and I know an American stands out from the Filipino people. I don't want to take chances. It depends on where a person lives at there. Move to Marawi and take your chances on walking around at night.
> 
> ...


You keep defending Mindanao and so why? And I don't worry about going out a night, in fact it's a pleasure and a whole different experience with lights, people and happenings its awesome.

But I understand that if your lady here is stuck on family land then you don't really have any options to move out of Mindanao but if thats not the case move her out of there and get away from that entire area, you mentioned it yourself you should probably be nearer to Manila and the VA for assistance.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

art1946 said:


> I let it go in one ear and out the other.


------- Removed unwanted content -------------

Nothing wrong with taking precautions if/when it's required, but why chose to live somewhere like that.
I choose to live where those precautions are not required.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Tiz,

I wouldn't move to sulu or Marawi. to many terrorists there. those areas are not safe.

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Mark,

I am not in the Philippines now. I came back to Florida. I saw your post about Mindano areas not being safe. I agree that areas like Sulu, Marawi and Cotabato city are not safe for expats. I can pick out so many areas in the USA that will get you killed. Like I have said I lived in Tagum City for over a year and never have problems, except for losing electric everyday. hahahahaha. I used common sense went going out.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Mark,
> 
> I am not in the Philippines now. I came back to Florida. I saw your post about Mindano areas not being safe. I agree that areas like Sulu, Marawi and Cotabato city are not safe for expats. I can pick out so many areas in the USA that will get you killed. Like I have said I lived in Tagum City for over a year and never have problems, except for losing electric everyday. hahahahaha. I used common sense went going out.
> 
> art


But you can pick a city here where you can go out at nights so no need to compare the US to the Philippines.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

What is wrong with my post. I never compared the US with the Philippines. I was just stating both countries has bad areas and i wouldn't want to go out at night in those areas. 

art


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Do Not come here to Mindanao ,, believe me it's getting worse among the poor people. And driving is outright dangerous ... Some people are nice and sociable, religious persons and professional people ,, but there is a serious underlying problem in Mindanao ...


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Scott E said:


> Some people are nice and sociable, religious persons and professional people ,, but there is a serious underlying problem in Mindanao ...


 Well. The perhaps ever bigest scam in the Philippines was lead by a religious organisation at Mindanao...


----------

